# NEED a good Free Raw Editor, Any one got any



## sat437 (Oct 31, 2006)

NEED a good Free Raw Editor, Any one got any.

i em running windows xp Pro sp2, photoShop cs, i have tried a lot of programs but theey all have time restrictions and just suck, cant find any open source ones out there.

-- Dose the Gimp open Raw Files?  

Thank's

sat437@gmail.com.au


----------



## RJames (Nov 1, 2006)

sat437 said:
			
		

> NEED a good Free Raw Editor, Any one got any.
> 
> I am running windows XP PRO SP2, Photoshop CS, I have tried a lot of programs but they all have time restrictions and just suck, cant find any open source ones out there.
> 
> ...


If you are running Photoshop CS... Why not use that... I do, so do many others... Just download the free plug-in from Adobe... Jim


----------



## dewey (Nov 1, 2006)

Oops I guess this is a duplicate... yes Photoshop CS is the best bet if you have that.

~Dewey


----------



## Don Simon (Nov 1, 2006)

Probably a silly question, but wasn't some suitable software supplied (nice alliteration eh?) with the camera you're presumably using?


----------

